# cropped ears



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

I jus had my dogs ears done and im a little scared because they look too long.. She is going to have to have her ears glued to the block for 2 weeks is what the vet said.. After that will they be able to trim them down and will they have to glue them to the block (styrofoam) again?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

They look pretty good to me.

If your vet cropped them, approach him, and tell him you do not like them. Tell him you wanted them shorter, and make a fuss, he should fix the problem at no cost.

To correct the problem it would take atleast 2 weeks until recut, and you will be putting your dog through alot much more pain.

The dog might even begin developing hate and resent towards the owner, or anyone who gets near his ears.

im not a vet, so you can disregard my input.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They look fine to me too. I dont understand the block though never seen that before. If you want them shorter I dont get leaving them to heal only to redo it all, makes no sense making them go through it again. There ears do look longer when they are little, once there head grows into them again they will look shorter.


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

So a lot of the post surgery anxiety has gone down.. Lol.. Im looking at her ears this morning and a lot of the swelling has gone down and they look fine.. I have read a lot of posts and everybody is saying she will grow into them.. Whew.. Thot I had a problem on my hands.. Theyre gonna look awesome!!


----------



## Peyton (Dec 27, 2011)

Those are perfect! Google "Pit Bulls with Show Crops" and go to the images to see how good a show crop (what your dog has) looks on a mature pit bull. you won't be disappointed! You could also go here: http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/42798-rockys-ear-crop-before-after-very-pic-heavy.html to check out my pup's crop and see how it looked bad when it was freshly cut and still had his stitches in, then came out looking a lot better with the stitches out and the ears healed up.


----------

